# Need .28 stock bootanimation.zip PLEASE!



## predictablyerratic (Apr 20, 2012)

Apparently I deleted the stock boot animation at some point. Would someone please pull theirs and post a link??? I really don't want the JB update to fail and I know it will if my system files are not 100% stock. I have asked on several forums and I've only been directed to the asus site for firmware. I'm not unlocked so I don't think I can flash the update.zip. I would really really really appreciate some help. Thanks.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

The reason you've probably been directed to the asus site for the firmware is because you can extract the boot animation or any other file you want from the firmware zip.


----------



## predictablyerratic (Apr 20, 2012)

poontab said:


> The reason you've probably been directed to the asus site for the firmware is because you can extract the boot animation or any other file you want from the firmware zip.


I have tried. It won't open even using winrar. There are two main files inside the firmware, meta & blob. It's not in meta and the blob won't open.


----------

